# Pants!



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

I only just picked up a PD 150 as a family car ;D at the weekend and what a fine car it is ;D! However all the issues :-/about BBC's watchdog feature and VW security last night have put a damp squib on the ownership :'(seehttp://www.bbc.co.uk/watchdog/reports/reports_wvw.shtml
I've already contacted my dealer to see if there is a solution to this problem. If there is I'll post it

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Victor,

No wonder you've been quiet - Have you still got the TT?

I saw the program last night, very concerning as we also have a Golf and a TT.

I would also presume the TT is effected by this - although most new Golfs & TTs only have a keyhole on the drivers door handle.

I think the TT door handle is actually from the Pasat, so I bet the lock is too.

Simon

PS My TT is going in a month or so :-(


----------



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

Yes I have still got the TT. I originally bought my TT on HP and have since paid it off and then with a baby on the way I needed a family car for my Wife (that I would still enjoy to drive ;-) ) so I bought the Golf. She wanted a normal 2.0 GTi but I managed to arrange a test drive in a 150PD and she liked it.

I'd love to replace my TT for the 2003 model but I have had so few problems and even though cosmetically tempting my head is still ruling my heart. I will wait until the new 2005 replacement comes out 
and review my financial situation then. The V6 version due out sounds interesting but isn't tempting enough in automatic form. I still have a deposit with my dealer since 1999 that I put against an RS TT so we'll have to see what Audi come up with!


----------



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

PS. How do you find the Boxster? If I could survive with just 2-seats I'd buy one for the handling and engine note alone!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice looking MR2 simon


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Both of you have rumbled me - I have absolutely no idea what the Boxster is like, as I don't have one!! I do have one due for delivery next month, so I 'blagged' this guys picture as it will be like mine - I thought it would spice up my siggy, I think its from Spain.

I can live with 2 seats for the time being, and the exhaust note on the new one is meant to be terrific. Price is a bit rough though, especially with the options...

Kev, you cheeky scamp! Victor, doesn't the TTR look butt-ugly with the roof up, and as for that scuttle-shake..... 

Simon


----------

